# World's oldest flashlight(?) and batteries!



## hotfoot (May 4, 2002)

*World\'s oldest flashlight(?) and batteries!*

Gas discharge lamps used by the ancient Pharoahs? Hey, I didn't believe it either...
http://www.tmeg.com/artifacts/elect/a_elect.htm


----------



## EMPOWERTORCH (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: World\'s oldest flashlight(?) and batteries!*

A couple of years ago, I went to a seminar by a guy called Jonathan Gray who talked about similar experiences. His interest was mainly in evidences of antedeluvian high technology. 
He has evidence to support the fact that there was electric light and aeroplanes powered by mercury vapour and that he had details of technology we have yet to master in he 20th century. In aincient sanskrit writings he has found evidence of such ideas as mass telecommunications and television given in incredible detail.
Much of this writing pre-dates the Ark and the great Flood of Noah.
His findings have led to lots of different industrial giants beating a path to his door to try and discover some of the aincient technologies! Even the US military have tried to get information off him regarding aincient space travel! He isn't interested in making any money however, rather in bringing Biblical archaeology to the masses through his publications and video presentations.
Among his prized artefacts are a small piece of Ark wood and some brimstone balls found at Gomorrah by the dead sea.
Among the vdeo presentatons he shows us the aforementioned Egyptian light bulbs and the devestation of the Egyptian Army in the Gulf of Aquaba, part of the Red Sea.
A very interesting chap, you might say!


----------

